# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Herpstat vs Vivarium Electronics

## Gene Collins

I have pretty much only seen the Herpstat thrown around on here but I just ordered some stuff from reptile basics and I noticed they sell thermostats that seems similar to the herpstats only a little cheaper.  The herpstats are a bit pricey for me so I was wondering about these Vivarium Electronics ones.  Anyone use them or know about them?

----------


## DooLittle

Sorry, can't help I use herpstat.  And I love them.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 1nstinct

I only use herpstats sorry, but a lot of people use the VE with great success.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

To get a thermostat equivalent to a Herpstat 1 you have to get the VE-300. The VE-100 isn't proportional (it's a on/off style like the hydrofarm/Ranco) the VE-200 is proportional, but only pulse proportional (rapidly turns the heat source on and off to regulate the temperature. Like a on/off style thermostat on steroids) the VE-300 has dimming proportional control, which means that it actullly reduces the amount of power going to the heat source. Like an automated dimmer switch). 

The Herpstat 1 has dimming proportional control, more safety features, can run lights/humidity systems, and fans.

----------

_kitedemon_ (09-17-2012),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-17-2012),_whispersinmyhead_ (09-17-2012)

----------


## kitedemon

I believe it is the 200D that is dimming, and the 300 is pulse or on off.  Look at the features of the units. The herpstats offer 3 major safety advances (mechanical relay, high and low shut down and soft heat ramping) They also have 4 additional features as well (lighting controls, cooling, humidity, and night drop) and all the functions the VE offers (200 and 200D and 300) all in a single unit. The VE units are the most basic units around they are very similar to the helix units that are now close to thirty years old. 

The proportional units on the market for reptiles (N. America anyway), Helix (original), Ecozone, herpkeeper, Herpstat and VE. From the original helix each brings some new innovations to the table, until you get to the VE that ignores all innovations that came before it. It is already in catch up mode as a new flavour is released every few months it seems.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Sorry, can't help I use herpstat.  And I love them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaorte

I own a herpstat 1,herpstat 4, a VE100 and a VE300x2. I like the herpstat a LOT more. I can tell you that. As far is how they do with temps? They both hold nicely. The proportional is very nice but not a necessity. Unless its on an incubator in my opinion. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------

Gene Collins (09-18-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

I have a VE 200 and it works great. When i go to get a tstat for my incubator im going to get a herpstat so i can formulate my own opinions on the two.  :Smile:

----------

Gene Collins (09-18-2012)

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

I have a VE-200 and several Herpstat 1's. There's really no comparison.  If nothing else, the dimming mode of the Herpstat seals it for me.  

Each of my Herpstat's are backed up by a VE-100 though so my advice would be to get one of each.

----------

Gene Collins (09-18-2012)

----------


## Gene Collins

Thanks a ton everyone for your responses!!  I am still not sure which I will fit into my budget but you guys do have me wanting the herpstat instead seeing as how I would need a higher level VE to match the herpstat 1.

----------


## RestlessRobie

I have a VE300 and a VE300X2 love them both have had no troubles with temps od the T-Stats  :Smile:

----------


## digizure

I bought a used rack that came with VE-100. I didn't like it much because I couldn't keep a constant temperature so I bought the Herpstat 1 and it's much better. I'm keeping the VE-100 as a backup.

----------


## UpNorth

I have an older Herpstat1 and a new Herpstat2. I can't say enough good things about Spyder Robotics.

The abilities that the new Herpstat 1 and 2 have are amazing (Night cycle lightning, humidity control, night drop for temps, etc etc etc)

Herpstat for the banana. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Gene Collins

The only thing is I am having trouble finding a place with the Herpstats for sale at a decent price and in stock.  They are on back order on spider robotics buy direct site.  Amazon only has the 4 and the Intro model.

----------


## Kaorte

> The only thing is I am having trouble finding a place with the Herpstats for sale at a decent price and in stock.  They are on back order on spider robotics buy direct site.  Amazon only has the 4 and the Intro model.


They should have them back in stock by the end of the month.

----------


## Kenj620

A friend of mine has a VE controller that he says works good and keeps a constant temp very well.

----------


## kitedemon

> Thanks a ton everyone for your responses!!  I am still not sure which I will fit into my budget but you guys do have me wanting the herpstat instead seeing as how I would need a higher level VE to match the herpstat 1.


the only way to come close to matching the HS1 features is a VE 200D and a VE300 and a VE100 as failsafe with the ND module. That gives you half the features there actually is no comparison. The HS intro has the same features as most of the VEs and has the added soft heat and alarms which IMO is worth extra (but the intro is less that any VE) IMO it is a no brainer.The toss up is between the ecozone and herpstat.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I just ordered a Herpstat 1 for my incubator and will be switching to all Herpstats in short time.

Herpstat 1's were in stock at A+ Serpents..... look under resellers on the Herpstat main page. Herpstat 2's were out of stock. I believe Mark at A+ Serpents said- 2-3 weeks backorder.

----------


## S.I.R.

We only use Vivarium Electronic VE-300 thermostats.  Have had nothing but great experiences with them.  When we first started with Ball Pythons, we had a Herpstat and it did do a solid job, but the VE -300 has a few features that I really like.

----------


## Don

I have VE100's as backup thermostats.  I also have VE200's and VE300's, Herpstats and Helix Thermostats in my reptile room.  I like them all, but when it is time to buy a new one, I've been ordering VE's.  I don't think you can go wrong with any of the three.

----------


## kitedemon

Out of pure interest what has drawn you to the ve? I have had two in my hands and to me they are just a helix with a better menue. Did I miss something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gbryner

I believe bean farm has plenty of herpstats to pick from

----------


## Ripsaw642

Thread Necromancer alert!. Lol. 
While this is at the top, is there anything wrong with using a dimmer with an on/off t-stat to create a cheap "dimming proportional" t-stat? 

Like this--   Heat Tape------>Dimmer----->Thermostat

----------

